# Another deal on the HDX. This time from Best Buy. 12/25 only!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Best Buy sent me an email today that describes a number of discounts on various models of the HDX. The HDX 7 Wi-Fi was $183 for instance. Supposedly these are only good today at the Best Buy website.


----------



## Kindy Lu (Apr 23, 2010)

I ordered the 8.9 HDX from Amazon on the 23rd with next day delivery. Guess when I'm getting it. Jan 3-Jan 7. Go figure.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about the device deal.

UPS & FedEx are having a hard time delivering packages this,year. Too many packages, etc. It's been on the  news. Sorry you have to wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the device deal.
> 
> UPS & FedEx are having a hard time delivering packages this,year. Too many packages, etc. It's been on the news. Sorry you have to wait.


If you were originally given an earlier date and then it shifted, contact Amazon. If you paid for faster and it's not going to be, they'll usually refund extra shipping charges. In my experience when it's a case of 'circumstances beyond their control' they've actually contacted me first to say they'd be crediting my account for the extra charges I'd paid.

Well, there _was_ some hellacious weather in the middle of the country.


----------

